# 

## Zielonysmok

Zima już prawie na całego więc mam trochę więcej czasu na rozmaite prace domowe. Chcę sobie zrobić sterowanie niektórymi elementami instalacji przy pomocy jakiegoś systemu automatyki budynkowej. Na początek oświetlenie garażu, brama garażowa i ewentualnie oświetlenie podjazdu . Co prawda przy budowie pociągnąłem skrętkę do każdego pomieszczenia włącznie z garażem i piwnicą, ale jakoś o automatyce wtedy nie myślałem i instalację mam standardową, czego teraz mocno żałuję. Pozostaje więc transmisja radiowa. Czy poza z-wave są dostępne na polskim rynku jakieś inne standardy radiowe?

----------


## _Krzychu_

Przyłączam się do pytania. Jak narazie znam tylko Vera Lite, ale chciałbym też poznać inne rozwiązania.

----------


## stkop

> Czy poza z-wave są dostępne na polskim rynku jakieś inne standardy radiowe?


Pytanie tylko czy pytasz o ?STANDARD? komunikacji radiowej czy o po prostu inny system opierający się na komunikacji radiowej... Jeśli to drugie to jest ich co najmniej kilka...

CEURON
F&Home Radio
za chwilę Exta Free
no i kilka zagranicznych... Xcomfort, Delta Dore... no ale to nie są "standardy"...

----------


## Sztywniak

> Przyłączam się do pytania. Jak narazie znam tylko Vera Lite, ale chciałbym też poznać inne rozwiązania.


Vera Lite to bardzo dobra centralka która obsługuje urządzenia pracujące "w standardzie" Z-wave.
Są też inne centralki obsługujące Z-wave (te najważniejsze):
Homeseer    - obsługuje kilka standardów urządzeń: Z-wave, X10, Insteon i wszystko co ma USB Sticka pod Windows (najbardziej rozwinięta ale technologicznie stara)
FibarGroup - Fibaro HC2   urządzenia : Z-wave, zaawansowana integracja z usługami sieciowymi ...(najszybsza)
Zipato - ZipaBox   urządzenia :Z-wave, KNX , ZigBee ... (jedna duża (wg mnie) wada to konfigurator w chmurze)
Zodianet - Zibase   urządzenia : Z-wave, enOcean, X10, Oregon i w cholerę innych (nie widziałem u nikogo w Polsce)

----------


## El*ontro

Osobiście polecam rozwiązania Delta Dore i Exta Free. Nie są to standardy w tym znaczeniu, co Z-wave, bo protokoły komunikacyjne nie są otwarte. Ale w tym wypadku uznałbym to za zaletę, bo mamy 100% pewności działania.
Delta Dore jest systemem francuskim i spokojnie spełni wszelkie oczekiwania dotyczące automatyki domowej. Natomiast Exta Free jest polskim produktem firmy Zamel, wkrótce będzie dostępna w sprzedaży centralka (która z resztą będzie obsługiwać cześć urządzeń z protokołem Z-wave). W tym momencie w ofercie są odbiorniki i nadajniki bezprzewodowe. Sam mam zamontowanych kilka elementów u siebie w mieszkaniu i od dwóch lat działają bez najmniejszego problemu.
Warto tylko dobrze przemyśleć, jak zastosować elementy sterowania radiowego, bo montaż urządzeń może okazać się nieco bardziej skomplikowany niż pokazuje to producent w swoich prezentacjach.
W razie potrzeby mogę pomóc w doborze sprzętu.

----------


## Sztywniak

Po wielu fajnych artykułach na Twoim blogu w życiu bym się nie spodziewał że coś takiego tu wysmarujesz



> Osobiście polecam rozwiązania Delta Dore i Exta Free. Nie są to standardy w tym znaczeniu, co Z-wave, bo protokoły komunikacyjne nie są otwarte.


a od kiedy Z-wave jest otwarty ? jest udostępniony tylko certyfikowanym producentom sprzętu.
Otwarty jest np ZigBee.




> Ale w tym wypadku uznałbym to za zaletę, bo mamy 100% pewności działania.


nie wiem co ma d.. do wiatraka  :wink: 
Z Delta Dore współpracują tylko urządzenia Delta Dore i nie słyszałem żeby to miało się zmienić. Dopóki Delta Dore nie wyprodukuje jakiegoś urządzenia to sobie kliencie możesz tylko pomarzyć. Integracja na zewnątrz jest bardzo trudna. Porównaj to do kontrolerów i urządzeń Z-wave.
Nie rozumiem dlaczego piszesz nieprawdę, zamiast napisać o prawdziwych bardzo dobrych cechach Delta Dore ? Nie znasz go a polecasz ??
To Ci napiszę :
- wyśmienite piloty programowalne do sterowania światłami, roletami .... o naprawdę dużym zasięgu i dużej ergonomii użytkowania
- bardzo łatwa konfiguracja i montaż
- alarm pracujący na 2 częstotliwościach jednocześnie, z wykrywaniem zagłuszania (434,86 :cool: 
- fajne sterowanie ogrzewaniem
- ergonomiczna obsługa paneli sterujących dla użytkownika




> Delta Dore jest systemem francuskim i spokojnie spełni wszelkie oczekiwania dotyczące automatyki domowej. Natomiast Exta Free jest polskim produktem firmy Zamel, wkrótce będzie dostępna w sprzedaży centralka (która z resztą będzie obsługiwać cześć urządzeń z protokołem Z-wave). W tym momencie w ofercie są odbiorniki i nadajniki bezprzewodowe. Sam mam zamontowanych kilka elementów u siebie w mieszkaniu i od dwóch lat działają bez najmniejszego problemu.
> Warto tylko dobrze przemyśleć, jak zastosować elementy sterowania radiowego, bo montaż urządzeń może okazać się nieco bardziej skomplikowany niż pokazuje to producent w swoich prezentacjach.
> W razie potrzeby mogę pomóc w doborze sprzętu.


O ile w Delta Dore widzę bardzo dużo zalet to w Exta Free tylko jedną : jest tani
Reklamowanie produktu pisząc nieprawdę o innych pokazuje słabość tego pierwszego.

a blog zapowiada się naprawdę fajnie  :wink:

----------


## El*ontro

> Po wielu fajnych artykułach na Twoim blogu w życiu bym się nie spodziewał że coś takiego tu wysmarujesz
> 
> a od kiedy Z-wave jest otwarty ? jest udostępniony tylko certyfikowanym producentom sprzętu.
> Otwarty jest np ZigBee.


Może źle się wyraziłem, chodzi o to, że Z-wave jest to protokół z którego korzysta kilka firm, więc użytkownik nie jest zależny od jednego producenta.




> nie wiem co ma d.. do wiatraka


Na przykład ma to, że jeżeli sposób komunikacji jest opracowany przez jedną firmę, to możemy zakładać, że zostały sprawdzone wszystkie konfiguracje połączeń nadajników i odbiorników. Nie zakładam, że urządzenia z protokołem z-wave nie będą działać ze sobą, ale na pewno żaden producent nie sprawdził ich ze wszystkimi innymi urządzeniami w tym standardzie.




> Z Delta Dore współpracują tylko urządzenia Delta Dore i nie słyszałem żeby to miało się zmienić. Dopóki Delta Dore nie wyprodukuje jakiegoś urządzenia to sobie kliencie możesz tylko pomarzyć. Integracja na zewnątrz jest bardzo trudna. Porównaj to do kontrolerów i urządzeń Z-wave.


Nawet jestem pewien, że się to nie zmieni. I dokładnie wiem, jak długo trwa wypuszczenie na rynek nowego produktu przez Delta Dore. Ale nie uważam tego za wadę, to co jest teraz dostępne zaspokaja 99% potrzeb automatyki domowej. Integracja na zewnątrz jest faktycznie trudna.
Ale takie są założenia tego systemu. Ma być łatwy do uruchomienia, pewnie działać i realizować określone funkcje.




> Nie rozumiem dlaczego piszesz nieprawdę, zamiast napisać o prawdziwych bardzo dobrych cechach Delta Dore ? Nie znasz go a polecasz ??


Gdzie napisałem nieprawdę? Chodzi o otwartość protokołu Z-wave?




> To Ci napiszę :
> - wyśmienite piloty programowalne do sterowania światłami, roletami .... o naprawdę dużym zasięgu i dużej ergonomii użytkowania
> - bardzo łatwa konfiguracja i montaż
> - alarm pracujący na 2 częstotliwościach jednocześnie, z wykrywaniem zagłuszania (434,86
> - fajne sterowanie ogrzewaniem
> - ergonomiczna obsługa paneli sterujących dla użytkownika


Dziękuję za wsparcie, ze wszystkim zgadzam się w 100%. Jednak moim zamiarem nie było robienie reklamy, bo wiem, że osoby z tego forum jeżeli będą zainteresowane tematem i tak dotrą do tych informacji.





> O ile w Delta Dore widzę bardzo dużo zalet to w Exta Free tylko jedną : jest tani


Na polskim rynku uznałbym to za najważniejszą zaletę. Niestety takie mamy realia. Zgadzam się, że porównując te dwa systemy Delta Dore wypada korzystniej pod wieloma względami. Chociażby to co napisałeś wcześniej o zaletach systemu. Ale nie oznacza to, że nie można wspomnieć o innych firmach. Tym bardziej, że Exta Free to jednak rodzimy rynek.




> Reklamowanie produktu pisząc nieprawdę o innych pokazuje słabość tego pierwszego.


Odnośnie reklamowania jakiegokolwiek produktu napisałem już wcześniej. 




> a blog zapowiada się naprawdę fajnie


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Zielonysmok

Czyli jednak wybór jest dość niewielki. Bo ogranicza się do Z-Wave albo rozwiązań dość słabo reprezentowanych w Polsce albo rozwiązania niestandardowego ograniczonego do jednego producenta? 

Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jak jest z zasięgiem z-wave? W jednym ze sklepów powiedziano mi, że 30 metrów można osiągnąć bez problemu. Ale jak czytam opinie użytkowników to wcale tak różowo to nie wygląda. Czy to zależy od rodzaju centralki? Bo jeżeli mam kombinować z zasięgiem to coraz bardziej skłaniam się do pociągnięcia paru kabli.

----------


## El*ontro

> Czyli jednak wybór jest dość niewielki. Bo ogranicza się do Z-Wave albo rozwiązań dość słabo reprezentowanych w Polsce albo rozwiązania niestandardowego ograniczonego do jednego producenta?


Z takiego rozumowania wynika, że jest Z-wave i cała reszta. Nie jest to do końca prawdą, bo trzeba się zastanowić co jest lepsze. Firma DeltaDore powstała w 1970 roku, więc można przypuszczać, że potrafi sobie poradzić w różnych warunkach. System XComfort jest produkowany przez firmę EATON, która ma ponad 100 letnią tradycję. Może ich rozwiązania nie są standardami na rynku, ale sprzęt działa i nie ma problemu ze wsparciem ze strony producenta.




> Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jak jest z zasięgiem z-wave? W jednym ze sklepów powiedziano mi, że 30 metrów można osiągnąć bez problemu. Ale jak czytam opinie użytkowników to wcale tak różowo to nie wygląda. Czy to zależy od rodzaju centralki?


Nie wiem, jaki jest faktyczny zasięg, ale zależy to od materiału z jakiego zbudowane są ściany. W Z-wave urządzenia tworzą między sobą sieć i przekazują między sobą informacje. W XComforcie komunikaty przechodzą przez poszczególne urządzenia na zasadzie routingu.
Delta Dorem ma podobne rozwiązanie w większości urządzeń

Sprawdzałem kiedyś zasięg urządzeń Delta Dore w domu o powierzchni ok. 540m2. Ze zasięgiem na jednym poziomie nie było problemów. Czasami nie docierał sygnał z piwnicy na piętro. Ale dom miał konstrukcję żelbetową, więc tłumienie dość duże. (testy było prowadzone przy pomocy jednego nadajnika i odbiornika)

W systemie Exta Free standardowo nie ma routingu (trzeba montować dodatkowe urządzenie). Z zasięgiem nie miałem problemu przez jedną kondygnację w bloku (nowy, nie wielka płyta), więcej nie sprawdzałem.





> Bo jeżeli mam kombinować z zasięgiem to coraz bardziej skłaniam się do pociągnięcia paru kabli.


System kablowy będzie na pewno lepszy, bardziej stabilny i oferuje więcej możliwości. Tylko trzeba przemyśleć, co chcemy osiągnąć i za ile.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jak jest z zasięgiem z-wave? W jednym ze sklepów powiedziano mi, że 30 metrów można osiągnąć bez problemu. Ale jak czytam opinie użytkowników to wcale tak różowo to nie wygląda. Czy to zależy od rodzaju centralki? Bo jeżeli mam kombinować z zasięgiem to coraz bardziej skłaniam się do pociągnięcia paru kabli.


zasięg zależy od tego co jest pomiędzy modułami. Czym więcej ścian tym mniejszy zasięg, jednak czym więcej urządzeń w domu tym większe możliwości znalezienia trasy do centrali.
W Z-wave działa to tak że jak jakieś urządzenie nie odpowie 3 razy to szukana jest nowa trasa do niego.
U mnie najdalsze kostki są w ogrodzie przy elektrozaworach do nawadniania i transmisja przechodzi po drodze przez kostki w pralni i salonie.
Kiedyś testowałem dla znajomych z forum Fibaro zasięg czujnika zalania i miałem z tym trochę problem bo jak oddalałem się od domu i tracił zasięg to przepinał się właśnie do kostek od nawadniania. Ciężko było ustalić jaki jest faktyczny zasięg.
Nie wszystkie jednak urządzenia dobrze sobie radzą z routingiem przez kilka hopów. np głowice Danfoss-a mają z tym problem i najlepiej działają jak są w zasięgu anteny centrali.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wszystkie jednak urządzenia dobrze sobie radzą z routingiem przez kilka hopów. np głowice Danfoss-a mają z tym problem i najlepiej działają jak są w zasięgu anteny centrali.


Zapomniałeś wspomnieć, że urządzenia zasilane z baterii nie routują w tym różne typy głowic między innymi Danfosy.

----------


## homelogic

W kwestii uściślenia - Delta Dore też ma sieć mesh. Jest ona tworzona przez pierwsze 16 odbiorników w każdej grupie funkcjonalnej (16 świateł, 16 rolet, 16 aktorów grzewczych itp.). Piloty i inne urządzenia bateryjne nie routują, ale korzystają z sieci mesh. Pilot u nas w salonie ma lepszy zasięg niż niejeden pilot 433 MHz (łapie już ok. 100 m od budynku).

Co do z-wave - jest to najtańszy gotowiec dostępny na rynku. Firmy które nie mają forsy/wiedzy/doświadczenia na opracowanie własnego protokołu a chcą zrobić "wireless" implementują z-wave. Oczywiście wiekszość modyfikuje potem to co dostało na własne potrzeby, olewając kwestie kompatybilności. Tak działa Somfy, Danfoss czy Fakro. Stąd są takie jaja z głowicami Danfoss - jest to część ich zamkniętego systemu LivingConnect. Dopiero rok temu Danfoss wypuścił wersję głowicy z obsługą "normalnego" z-wave.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Zapomniałeś wspomnieć, że urządzenia zasilane z baterii nie routują w tym różne typy głowic między innymi Danfosy.


Dziękuję za uzupełnienie  :wink:

----------


## PiVi

> Stąd są takie jaja z głowicami Danfoss - jest to część ich zamkniętego systemu LivingConnect.


Mam pytanie dotyczące głowic termostatycznych obsługujących protokół Z-Wave.

Doczytałem (m. in na elektrodzie) , że Danfossa mają problem z kompatybilnością z VERA i dodatkowo nie przekazują temperatury z pomieszczenia. Proponowane tam są STELLA Z które ponoć nie mają takich problemów.
Tutaj pytanie – z tego co widzę Stella Z nie pokazują zadanej temperatury na głowicy ? Czy da się je ręcznie regulować (przyciski)?




> Dopiero rok temu Danfoss wypuścił wersję głowicy z obsługą "normalnego" z-wave.


A może te Danfoss`y z przed roku są już w pełni kompatybilne ?Przekazują odczyt temp. do centrali ?

Ewentualnie czy macie jakieś inne głowice które:
- działają bezbłędnie
- przekazują temp z pomieszczenia do centrali
- wyświetlają temp na głowicy
- mają możliwość ręcznego ustawiania temp

Znalazłem też, że Honeywell produkuje sterowniki Z-Wave, ale nie widzę głowić termostatycznych...

PiVi

----------


## homelogic

> Doczytałem (m. in na elektrodzie) , że Danfossa mają problem z kompatybilnością z VERA i dodatkowo nie przekazują temperatury z pomieszczenia. Proponowane tam są STELLA Z które ponoć nie mają takich problemów.
> Tutaj pytanie – z tego co widzę Stella Z nie pokazują zadanej temperatury na głowicy ? Czy da się je ręcznie regulować (przyciski)?


Nie pokazują i nie da się. Nie testowałem, ale tutaj jest ciekawa opinia (ostatecznie polecają danfossy ze względu na jakość wykonania):
http://en.z-wave.me/content/eurotron...oss-thermostat




> A może te Danfoss`y z przed roku są już w pełni kompatybilne ?Przekazują odczyt temp. do centrali ?


Nie i nie. Po prostu jest mniejsza szansa że pewnego poranka obudzisz się ze szronem pod nosem  :wink: 




> Ewentualnie czy macie jakieś inne głowice które:
> - działają bezbłędnie
> - przekazują temp z pomieszczenia do centrali
> - wyświetlają temp na głowicy
> - mają możliwość ręcznego ustawiania temp


Nie.




> Znalazłem też, że Honeywell produkuje sterowniki Z-Wave, ale nie widzę głowić termostatycznych...


Sprawdź czy ten termostat jest dostępny w europie, bo nie jestem pewien. Z-wave przenaczony na europę ma inną częstotliwośc niż z-wave USA:
868.42 MHz - Europe
908.42 MHz - United States
916 MHz - Israel
919.82 MHz - Hong Kong
921.42 MHz - Australian/New Zealand

Z tego co na szybko poczytałem to ten termostat ma problem z połączeniem z własnym aktorem grzewczym (sic!!!). Ludzie korzystają z istniejących kabelków i łączą termostat bezpośrednio z piecem. Poczytajcie opinie pod artykułem:
http://www.smarthome.com/300673/Hone...resaver/p.aspx
Oczywiście produkt mimo wszystko dostaje 5 gwiazdek. Witamy w świecie z-wave, gdzie entuzjazm wyłącza zdrowy rozsądek...


Pomijając działalność zawodową użytkowałem osobiście system z-wave (HC1, potem vera) przez około 4 lata (20 punktów świetlnych, 7 rolet, 8 danfossów, czujki temp i wilgotności, kontaktrony itp.). Po trzech latach Vera kontrolowała tylko i wyłącznie rolety na zegarze astronomicznym (nie mogłem się odzwyczaić), resztę modułów wydłubałem ze ścian i kurzą się w szufladzie. Danfossy wyjechały z hukiem z początkiem pierwszej zimy. Po całym doświadczeniu został kac ale zdobyłem 1000 punktów xp, +5 do automatyki i -5 do relacji z żoną. 

Prawda jest taka, że cały z-wave to jedno wielkie DIY. Masz tu klocki i się baw. Tyle że to nie lego i niestety klocki średnio do siebie pasują, do tego są z bardzo taniego plastiku i nie ma w pudełku instrukcji. Skutek jest taki, że wszystko łączysz przy użyciu taśmy klejącej i sznurka. Przez pierwszy miesiąc jest kupa zabawy, testujesz dziwne pluginy wykopane z forów napisane przez 15latków z afryki, odkrywasz różne fantastyczne i niepowtarzalne sposoby radzenia sobie z podstawowymi funkcjonalnościami, przeżywasz ekstazę intelektualną jak wszystko funkcjonuje bez zarzutu po kolejnej aktualizacji oprogramowania i wszystkie światła bez wyjątku gasisz smartfonem - nieważne że włącznik masz 20 cm od głowy. Po miesiącu przestajesz używać smartfonu do obsługi świateł, bo masz dość czekania aż apka załaduje dane. Po pół roku masz dosyć dziwnych pluginów, skryptów LUA, marudzenia żony że znowu jej światło nie zadziałało i dezaktywujesz co bardziej egzotyczne sceny. Po dwóch latach masz już dosyć walki i marzysz tylko o stabilności. Bo nie dość że soft na centralce ma milion wersji, do tego moduły mają wersje swojego softu, do tego sam chip z-wave też występuje w paru wersjach. Wersje, aktualizacje, obietnice że w kolejnej zadziała dobrze i tak w kółko. I wtedy albo ciągniesz kabelki albo kupujesz renomowaną, sprawdzoną i zamkniętą bezprzewodówkę, gdzie wszystko jest udokumentowane i działa.

----------


## PiVi

Genialnie napisane  :smile:  Dzięki !

Ten wpis na temat Danfossa vs Stella Z też odnalazłem zanim tu napisałem.
Mniej więcej spodziewałem się tego typu problemów. Choć miałem nadzieję, że to "w miarę" działa  :smile: 
Problem w tym, że jedyną automatyką którą mógłbym naprawdę wykorzystać "praktycznie" jest właśnie CO.
Reszta pomysłów to wrodzony pociąg do gadżeciarstwa i wydawanie pieniędzy dla zabawy tworzenia bajerów.
Z-wave mnie zainteresował właśnie ze względu na to, że nie jest monofoniczny. Lubię projekty open-source (choć mam świadomość, że ten jest komercyjny jedynie z udostępnionym protokołem). Dają one szansę na multum rozwiązań konkurencyjnych. 
Wpierw brałem pod uwagę Verę (miał być projekt czysto hobbystyczny) - ale po 3 dniowym researchu myślę o Fibaro i HC2.
Polska firma, parę własnych klocków które (z racji jednego producenta) mają szansę pracować skutecznie razem - do tego otwarty protokół i przynajmniej teoretyczne (jak piszesz) możliwość, że klocki innych producentów także będą współpracować z systemem. Gdyby tylko udało się znaleźć jakąś rozsądną/działającą głowicę CO  :big tongue: 


Jeszcze raz dzięki !

PiVi

----------


## homelogic



----------


## dendrytus

> Ewentualnie czy macie jakieś inne głowice które:
> - działają bezbłędnie
> - przekazują temp z pomieszczenia do centrali
> - wyświetlają temp na głowicy
> - mają możliwość ręcznego ustawiania temp


Żadna głowica nie mierzy  temperatury w pomieszczeniu. Jeśli już mierzy temperaturę, to przy kaloryferze i tylko na własne potrzeby.
Przy takim umieszczeniu czujnika temperatury nie ma praktycznie możliwości sterowania temperaturą w sposób komfortowy. 
Aby jakoś to wszystko poustawiać potrzebne są najprawdopodobniej miesiące, a nie dni, a i tak efekt będzie wątpliwy.
Ale wtedy będziesz musiał pamiętać co oznacza przesyłana temperatura w danym pomieszczeniu.
Np. głowica przekazuje info o temp 35st. a to oznacza, że w salonie mamy 21st., ale przesłanie tej info z sypialni oznaczać będzie już 28st. Co ciekawe spadek na głowicy o 1st., nie będzie oznaczał spadku o 1 st. w pomieszczeniu, co gorsza będzie dla każdego pomieszczenia inny.
Widziałem głowice, które podobno wykrywały otwarcie okna, przynajmniej w opisie. Mi nigdy nie udało się ich zmusić do zadziałania tej funkcji.

Jedyne rozwiązanie to umieszczenie oddzielnego czujnika temperatury w odległym od kaloryfera miejscu. Wtedy pomiar będzie mniej więcej odpowiadał temp w pokoju.

----------


## Zielonysmok

> Nie jest to do końca prawdą, bo trzeba się zastanowić co jest lepsze. Firma DeltaDore powstała w 1970 roku, więc można przypuszczać, że potrafi sobie poradzić w różnych warunkach. System XComfort jest produkowany przez firmę EATON, która ma ponad 100 letnią tradycję.


Te akurat argumenty zupełnie mnie nie przekonują. To, że firma jest 40 czy 100 lat na rynku nie ma żadnego znaczenia, bo tego typu rozwiązania to kwestia ostatnich dziesięciu lat. Zresztą popatrz na Nokię. W czasach gdy Apple w ogóle nie myślał o telefonach Nokia rządziła na tym rynku i robiła najlepsze telefony na świecie. Teraz Nokii już praktycznie nie ma a najlepsze telefony robi ktoś inny.

----------


## stkop

> Te akurat argumenty zupełnie mnie nie przekonują. To, że firma jest 40 czy 100 lat na rynku nie ma żadnego znaczenia, bo tego typu rozwiązania to kwestia ostatnich dziesięciu lat. Zresztą popatrz na Nokię. W czasach gdy Apple w ogóle nie myślał o telefonach Nokia rządziła na tym rynku i robiła najlepsze telefony na świecie. Teraz Nokii już praktycznie nie ma a najlepsze telefony robi ktoś inny.


Może dla Ciebie nie jest istotne jak długo dana firma istnieje... ale porównanie z telefonem uważam za chybione. Telefon jest urządzeniem pojedynczym... może działać lepiej lub gorzej... jak ci się nie spodoba to nie ma wielkich problemów aby go wymienić. W przypadku takich systemów jak "ID" mamy do czynienia z co najmniej kilkunastoma często kilkudziesięcioma urządzeniami które razem mają tworzyć coś jednego - stabilnego. Akurat w tej branży doświadczenie w budowaniu systemów ma znaczenie. Ale znam też bardzo doświadczone firmy, które w stosunku do niektórych młodych firm na tym polu dopiero raczkują. Systemy z wieloletnim stażem często są bardziej dopracowane i stabilniejsze... z drugiej strony faktycznie często są mniej wypasione od młodszych wersji. W każdym razie porównanie do telefonów uważam za chybione. [Jestem szczęśliwym użytkownikiem E52  :big tongue: ]

----------


## El*ontro

> Te akurat argumenty zupełnie mnie nie przekonują. To, że firma jest 40 czy 100 lat na rynku nie ma żadnego znaczenia, bo tego typu rozwiązania to kwestia ostatnich dziesięciu lat. Zresztą popatrz na Nokię. W czasach gdy Apple w ogóle nie myślał o telefonach Nokia rządziła na tym rynku i robiła najlepsze telefony na świecie. Teraz Nokii już praktycznie nie ma a najlepsze telefony robi ktoś inny.


Nie pisałem o doświadczeniu w temacie inteligentnych budynków, tylko o istnieniu firmy. Jeżeli ktoś potrafi przetrwać na rynku wiele lat, to chyba dobrze o nim świadczy. I jest mniejsze ryzyko, że zostaniemy bez wsparcia ze strony producenta.
A jeżeli chodzi o Nokię, to od momentu kiedy Microsoft kupił dział telefonów sprzedaż rośnie. Może faktycznie jest to już inna firma, ale marka cały czas ta sama. Więc może jednak tradycja nie jest tak całkowicie bez znaczenia.

----------


## dendrytus

> A jeżeli chodzi o Nokię, to od momentu kiedy Microsoft kupił dział telefonów sprzedaż rośnie. Może faktycznie jest to już inna firma, ale marka cały czas ta sama. Więc może jednak tradycja nie jest tak całkowicie bez znaczenia.


Sprzedaż rosła zanim microsoft ogłosił, że kupuje dział mobilny. 
Po tym zakupie nic się nie zmieniło.
Akcje Noki poszły do góry bo pozbyła się kuli u nogi. Microsoft stać na taki zakup, bo z tytułu licencji na patenty w androidzie ma przychód na poziomie 2-2,5 mlid $.

----------


## homelogic

Apple to słaby przykład. Apple nie zajmowało się rolnictwem, tylko od początku istnienia robiło komputery + soft. W pewnym momencie zaczęli robić troche mniejsze komputery z funkcją muzyki czy telefonowania. Bardzo istotny był istniejący know-how, a mimo to nie ustrzegli się paru wtop na początku (np. umiejscowienie anteny). 
Błąd Nokii polegał na przespaniu ekranów multitouch. Apple wprowadził je niezwykle szybko, mniej więcej po roku od ukazania się działających prototypów. Dodatkowo to Nokia była tutaj mało doświadczona stroną, bo mieli słabe pojecie o tworzeniu systemów operacyjnych ogarniających troche wiecej od węża  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

---

----------


## JJay

Witam,
przymierzam się do budowy domu na wiosnę. Chciałbym mieć system automatyki domowej. Rozważam albo jakiś system kablowy, ale bardzo interesujący dla mnie jest bezprzewodowy Fibaro. Co o nim myślicie i co byście polecali? Kabel czy bezprzewodówkę typu Fibaro?

----------


## Sztywniak

wszystko zależy czego oczekujesz  :wink:

----------


## JJay

Kawy nie muszę mieć parzonej na 7:00, ani automatycznie napełnianej wanny woda  :wink: 
Chcę po prostu mieć dobry system, który będzie działać i który będzie można rozbudowywać ewentualnie.
Wolałbym nie instalować kilometrów kabli, jeśli bezprzewodówka byłaby ok. 
Co sadzisz o Fibaro?

----------


## Sztywniak

Ja jestem zadowolony ale ja nie jestem dobrym źródłem informacji bo jestem "brodatym adminem"  :wink: 
Z centralek Z-wave,  Fibaro jest zdecydowanie najlepsza.
Przejdź się do salonu i obejrzyj a wątpliwości skonfrontuj na forum Fibaro. To da Ci wiarygodny obraz.

----------


## homelogic

W salonie usłyszysz ochy i achy na 3 oktawy. "Robi wszystko łącznie z obiadem i masażem, za dwa tygodnie uruchamiamy darmowe loty w kosmos". Na forum z ludzi coś wiedzących i użytkujących system dłużej niż 2 lata zostały 3 osoby na krzyż, reszta to salony, pracownicy oraz neofici wypierający ze świadomości wszelką krytykę i informacje o awariach. Zdarza się, że szczególnie niewygodne wątki są usuwane lub cenzurowane, ostatnio były dwa takie przypadki.

Prawda jest taka, że Z-wave to drogo-tanie DIY o kulawym protokole. Fajny gadżet do zabawy dla studenta lub admina, dużo bajerów do grzebania i kolekcjonowania. Użytkując taki system poznasz nowe implikacje słów "wersja modułu" lub "aktualizacja oprogramowania". Jeżeli chodzi o działanie, to sugeruję nie łączyć żadnych rzeczy wymagających minimum zaufania (bramy garażowe, alarm, ogrzewanie itp.). Jeżeli już z-wave to lepiej Vera. Stracimy mniej pieniędzy, kwestie komunikacji są bardziej dopracowane, nowsze wersje protokołów, więcej kompatybilnych modułów.

----------


## Sztywniak

Z całym szacunkiem ale piszesz nieprawdę lub przeinaczasz.

----------


## homelogic

> Z całym szacunkiem ale piszesz nieprawdę lub przeinaczasz.


Z całym szacunkiem, ale chyba jeszcze pamiętasz co mnie mega wk*wiło ponad tydzień temu. Przestań naganiać ludzi, bo nie ty potem bierzesz odpowiedzialność za wsparcie w okresie gwarancyjnym.

EDIT: Proszę:




> [...]Chcę po prostu mieć dobry system, który będzie działać [...]


I teraz Sztywniak proszę opowiedz Panu ile wyszło wersji kostek w okresie dwóch lat. Ile wyszło poprawek softu. Opowiedz jak sobie radzić z martwymi urządzeniami, z bajzlem w komunikacji, bazie danych itp. Opowiedz o certyfikacji i o wersji chipa. I potem opowiedz dlaczego akurat ta centralka jest najlepsza.

----------


## homelogic

Gdy wnikliwie czytamy forum to faktycznie można znaleźć kąski. Oto ciekawy, świeży wątek dotyczący nowej, rewolucyjnej wersji całego silnika i softu centralki (v.4x):

http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?p=31480#31480

19 lutego niejaki merylion napisał:

_ "[...] dopytuję się o termin bo tak samo jak wielu innych użytkownikow zmagam się z problemem umarłych urządzen. U mnie niestety dochodzi do tego jeszcze kilkuminutowe zablokowanie komunikacji po ZWave do urządzen wykonawczych. Co skutecznie paralizuje cały system. Moja Najwyższa Instancja (Żona) jakis czas temu kazała mi wywalić [system] w diabły (co jest łatwe do zrobienia tak samo jak jego instalacja) i nie wiem jak długo będę Ją w stanie przekonywać żeby jeszcze poczekać. [...]"_

Otóż merylion wg daty rejestracji jest użytkownikiem systemu od niewiele ponad roku. Może nie pamiętać poprzednich wielkich rewolucji które miały w końcu wszystko zmienić. Na początku (koniec 2011) pojawił się REWOLUCYJNY SYSTEM czyli HC1. Była to stara Vera ubrana w lśniącą nakładkę na GUI. Pierwsze katalogi obiecywały w 4 kwartale 2012 pełne multimedia, bazę tysięcy pluginów w tym do AGD i automatyczne zakupy spożywki do lodówki (autentyk). Niestety Vera nie sprostała wizji współpracy z siecią marketów Biedronka i w 2012 nastąpiła pierwsza rewolucja w postaci HC2. 

Niedługo po rewolucji nastąpiła masowa wymiana centralek, bo w pierwszym tysiącu egzemplarzy zamontowano ząbek chińskiego czosnku zamiast pamięci USB. Jednocześnie pojawiły się przecieki o wystrzeleniu satelit w celu usprawnienia kulejącego dostępu zdalnego. Niestety satelity straciły zasięg i podobno spadły gdzieś w bieszczadach (tablica routingu została omyłkowo policzona w stopach na kwintal) więc w okolicach 2013 nastąpiła rewolucja w postaci HC2 v.3 (v.2 jakoś przeszło bokiem, może dział PR chciał uniknąć złych skojarzeń). 

Prócz starych, nierozwiązanych problemów wersja 3 wniosła nową jakość, czyli bardzo popularne martwe urządzenia. Jak wskazuje post meryliona, obecne pokolenie użytkowników wierzy że nadchodząca rewolucja będzie ostatnią i zakończy erę beta-testów. A tymczasem była zima więc paru osobom musiało być zimno. Zbiegiem okoliczności i spiskiem zazdrosnej konkurencji padło na tych z głowicami z-wave na grzejnikach.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Gdy wnikliwie czytamy forum to faktycznie można znaleźć kąski. Oto ciekawy, świeży wątek dotyczący nowej, rewolucyjnej wersji całego silnika i softu centralki (v.4x):
> 
> http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?p=31480#31480
> 
> 19 lutego niejaki merylion napisał:
> 
> _ "[...] dopytuję się o termin bo tak samo jak wielu innych użytkownikow zmagam się z problemem umarłych urządzen. U mnie niestety dochodzi do tego jeszcze kilkuminutowe zablokowanie komunikacji po ZWave do urządzen wykonawczych. Co skutecznie paralizuje cały system. Moja Najwyższa Instancja (Żona) jakis czas temu kazała mi wywalić [system] w diabły (co jest łatwe do zrobienia tak samo jak jego instalacja) i nie wiem jak długo będę Ją w stanie przekonywać żeby jeszcze poczekać. [...]"_
> 
> Otóż merylion wg daty rejestracji jest użytkownikiem systemu od niewiele ponad roku. Może nie pamiętać poprzednich wielkich rewolucji które miały w końcu wszystko zmienić. Na początku (koniec 2011) pojawił się REWOLUCYJNY SYSTEM czyli HC1. Była to stara Vera ubrana w lśniącą nakładkę na GUI. Pierwsze katalogi obiecywały w 4 kwartale 2012 pełne multimedia, bazę tysięcy pluginów w tym do AGD i automatyczne zakupy spożywki do lodówki (autentyk). Niestety Vera nie sprostała wizji współpracy z siecią marketów Biedronka i w 2012 nastąpiła pierwsza rewolucja w postaci HC2. 
> ...


Jak to teraz przeczytałem to aż mnie zatkało.
Jak Ty kłamiesz to po prostu szok.
Rozumiem wskazywanie faktycznych wad produktów ale to co robisz to już poniżej pasa.

----------


## homelogic

> Jak to teraz przeczytałem to aż mnie zatkało.
> Jak Ty kłamiesz to po prostu szok.
> Rozumiem wskazywanie faktycznych wad produktów ale to co robisz to już poniżej pasa.


Wygląda jakby te trochę ironii zabolało cię personalnie. Przepraszam jeśli zraniłem Twoje uczucia - zapomniałem że jesteś praktycznie współtwórcą tego systemu i jego ostatnim wielkim promotorem (cała reszta forumowych marketingowców ucichła). Na pewno przyniesie ci on wiele radości w nadchodzących latach. 

Niestety -  i tutaj lepiej usiądź, bo to może być podwójny szok - jak odcedzisz satelity, czosnek i ironię, to zostanie sama prawda. Ty tego nie przeżyłeś bo wtedy jeszcze nie mieszkałeś w nowym domu, ale pamiętaj że ja też kiedyś byłem neofitą wypierającym prawdę ze świadomości. Byłem przy samych narodzinach HC1 i wytrwałem w wierze aż do HC2 wersji 3.

----------


## Sztywniak

Jakiej ironii? przecież tam są kłamstwa i przeinaczenia.
Nie jestem żadnym promotorem , coś sobie wmówiłeś. 
Opierajmy się na faktach.
Używam bardzo intensywnie i jestem zadowolony, ot co.
Dajmy spokój bo ta dyskusja coraz bardziej obniża loty.
Forum Fibaro jest otwarte i każdy może sam wyciągnąć wnioski.

aha i dzięki za diagnozę , zaoszczędzę na lekarzach  :wink:

----------


## Fidelio

Szanowny J.......(homelogic). 
Staram sie nie uczestniczyc w dyskusjach forumowych w szczegolnosci w watkach w ktorych zabierasz glos i mimo tego ze skutencznie deprymujesz marke fibaro pozostaje w tej kwestii obojetny. 
Niemniej to co ostatnio wyprawiasz przechodzi najsmielsze oczekiwania. 
Dlatego jako pracownik fibargroup po tych wypowiedziach zmuszony jestem ustosunkowac sie do tego co wypisujesz!

Powiedz prosze dlaczego klamiesz i znieksztalcasz rzeczywistosc? Dobrze wiesz (sam prowadzisz sprzedaz fibaro) ze Twoje wypowiedz sa nieprawdziwe!
Kupujesz je od niemieckiego dystrybutora bo w polsce nikt Ci tego nie sprzeda po minach na jakie nasadziles klientów!
Zanim centrala z poznania  wypowiedziala Wam umowe o wspolpracy miales pelna swiadomosc ze tzw "martwe urzadzenia" w hc to efekt braku zasiegu (komunikacji) HC z urzadzeniem. Dobrze tez wiesz ze w polsce ludzie (zreszta Wasz salon tez gdy jeszcze pracowal dla fibaro) wykonuja "instalacje połebkach", nie robiac grama dokumentacji czy analizy mozliwosci zainstalowania urzadzen. Bywaly przypadki gdy instalatorzy odcinali antene ucinaczkami lub zawijali ją dookola przewodu fazowego! 
Trudno sie dziwic ze wowczas centrala oznacza modul jako martwy. Generalnie centalka fibaro jest jedyną  tego typu ktora w ogule oznacza fakt problemow komunikacji z urzadzeniem. W innych przypadkach user czy instalator nie ma pojecia dlaczego swiatelko sie nie zapala czy roleta nie podnosi.

Przestan tryskac jadem i znieksztalcac fakty bo dobrze wiesz ze sukces tkwi w tym jak jest zrobiona instalacja i nawet naprostszy temat niedoswiadczony instalator potrafi spierniczyc i to konkretnie!

Zamiast krytykowac pochwal sie ile instalacji knx'owych zrobiles i co to byly za montaze bo np: fibaro HC lite w pierwszym tylko dniu sprzedalo sie ponad 1000szt z czego ponad 450 juz zglosilo sie po update (czyli zostalo podlaczonych) w jakis domach a nie minął jeszcze tydzien od premiery!

To prawda ze wydajemy aktualizacje i dopracowujemy software ale czy to zle? Mamy tego nie robic? Wszystkie firmy tak robia, to normalne! Software do takiego urzadzenia jak HC to niesamowicie zlozony system skladajacy sie z setek modulow i milionów lini kodu. Aktualizacjie oprogramowanie nie sluza tylko jego poprawianiu ale dokladaniu szeregu funkcjonalnosci oraz życzeń userow. Bo jako jedna z nieliczych firm realizujemy ich ponad 87%!!!

To rowniez prawda ze zdazaja nam sie wpadki, ale nie myli sie ten co nic nie robi, najbogatsza firma na swiecie wyprodukowala jakis czas temu  telefon ktorego nie mozna normalnie trzymac i co? zdaza sie nawet najlepszym. 
Mielismy duza wpadke z centralkami 2 lata temu (nie tysiac tylko 150szt). Bez mrugniecia okiem opubikowalismy ta informacje bez czekania na nerwy ze strony naszych klientów:
http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?t=427


Zawsze staramy sie pomagac i opiekowac naszymi klientami. 
Oferujemy wsparcie techniczne na calkiem wysokim poziomie. Dlatego m.in zmietlismy z rynku 90% innych firm a parataczą powypowiadalismy umowy i robimy to zresztą caly czas jak tylko naplywaja do nas sygnaly o zle wykonanych instalacjach!

Nie mozemy jednak ręczyc za instalatorow szarlatanow i efekty pracy tych ktorzy na sile chca podlaczyc cos sami.

Fibaro na szczescie broni sie samo majac juz prawie 20 tyś aktywnych instalacji na swiecie! 

Na szczescie istnieją instalatorzy ktorzy potrafia zintegrowac wiele i oni jakos nie nazekaja na fibaro tylko po prostu realizuja potrzeby klientow. 

Sam zeszta wiesz ze jak sie chce to fibaro zintegrowac mozna praktycznie ze wszystkim co ma eth lub rs 232. 

Pozdrawiam 

Ps
Licze na merytoryczna odpowiedz w sprawie Twoich instalachi knx'owych...

A i jeszcze jedno bo widze ze teraz juz chyba nie instalujesz loxona, knxa tylko delta dore. Tak apropos firm ktore uzywaja zwave i logiki jaką sie wczesniej pokierowales wypisujac kolejna herezje - ze te firmy to robia bo nie maja forsy to proponuje wbic np: w farnela radio deltadore vs koszt modulu zwave - ktory jest o 800% droższy... Tak na przyszlosc - najpierw sprawdzamy potem gadamy!

I trochę pokory kolego. Forum fibaro jest otwarte i mozna sobie na nim wiele wyczytac. Warto tez wbic sie na forum micasaverde (producent very) i wbic w wyszukiwarke fibaro by poczytac opinie ludzi ktorzy na prawde maja doswiadczenie w temacie.

----------


## stkop

> Szanowny Jakubie (homelogic). 
> Przestan tryskac jadem i znieksztalcac fakty bo dobrze wiesz ze sukces tkwi w tym jak jest zrobiona instalacja i nawet naprostszy temat niedoswiadczony instalator potrafi spierniczyc i to konkretnie!
>  Dlatego m.in zmietlismy z rynku 90% innych firm a parataczą powypowiadalismy umowy i robimy to zresztą caly czas jak tylko naplywaja do nas sygnaly o zle wykonanych instalacjach!
> 
> Na szczescie istnieją instalatorzy ktorzy potrafia zintegrowac wiele i oni jakos nie nazekaja na fibaro tylko po prostu realizuja potrzeby klientow. 
> 
> A i jeszcze jedno bo widze ze teraz juz chyba nie instalujesz loxona, knxa tylko delta dore. Tak apropos firm ktore uzywaja zwave i logiki jaką sie wczesniej pokierowales wypisujac kolejna herezje - ze te firmy to robia bo nie maja forsy to proponuje wbic np: w farnela radio deltadore vs koszt modulu zwave - ktory jest o 800% droższy... Tak na przyszlosc - najpierw sprawdzamy potem gadamy!


Po pierwsze - gdy ktoś występuje na forum pod nick'iem to nie ma powodu aby zdradzać publicznie dalsze informacje jak imię nazwisko etc. To jest nie ładne panie "pracowniku" FIDME! [Nawet jak to zrobił ktoś przed Tobą].

Po drugie... nie wiem czy mam pomroczność jasną... ale zdaje się, że urządzenia Fibaro były swego czasu promowane jako ultra łatwe w montażu [w 5 min./moduł chyba] bez jakiś szczególnych kompetencji.

Po trzecie odmawiasz teraz Homelogic kompetencji? Jak wyjaśnisz to? http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?t=601

Po czwarte... zmietliście z rynku 90% innych firm? Chcesz w ten sposób kosztem konkurentów coś ugrać? Sądzę że, to arogancja z Twojej strony tak sądzić i nie jest poparta żadnymi rzetelnymi danymi. Powiem więcej - w automatyce, nic nie mści się bardziej niż arogancja [czy to producenta, czy instalatora, a nawet w pewnym stopniu klienta]. Nie słyszałem o tym by inne produkty ID miały na tak wielką skalę tyle różnorakich problemów technicznych... Co prawda działacie na większa skalę niż inni, więc to bardziej widać, ale sądzę, że popełniacie co najmniej tyle samo błędów co inni... a było by ich pewnie mniej gdyby nie arogancja.

Po piąte... tak, jakość usług instalatora jest kluczowa... niezależnie od ilości pieniędzy wpompowanych w marketing przez producenta.

Po szóste... Informacja, że części elektroniczne danego rozwiązania są tańsze czy droższe jest dla mnie jak płachta na byka. Na niczym innym nie znam się lepiej jak na rynku hurtowym podzespołów elektronicznych. Dlatego niniejszym ogłaszam, że przyjmę dowolne uszkodzone urządzenia marki Fibaro celem oszacowania, kosztów podzespołów [kosztów produkcji i prawdziwej skali produkcji w przypadku Fibaro nie jestem w stanie nawet oszacować] i marży w stosunku do ceny katalogowej [proszę o kontakt na priv, kto ma i chce oddać do badania] wzorując się na podobnych artykułach publikowanych np. na EvertiQ: http://evertiq.pl/news/10953 - oczywiście powołując się na cenniki oficjalnych dystrybutorów globalnych jak np. wspomniany Farnell [z którego odradzam korzystać w kontekście rynku hurtowego].

Po siódme... Życzę RÓWNIEŻ pokory, merytorycznej dyskusji [z każdej strony], pozdrawiam i pokój z wami.

Ps. Zadaniem prawdziwie markowego producenta jest tak dostarczyć sprzęt, aby trafił w odpowiednie ręce lub był odpowiednio zabezpieczony przed nie kompetencją instalatora/użytkownika. Choć, to zapewne nie produkuje się tak łatwo jak slogany i bajery.

----------


## dendrytus

> fibaro HC lite w pierwszym tylko dniu sprzedalo sie ponad 1000szt


Nie 1000 a 100 000 sztuk, do końca marca ma być milion, a do końca 2014 pierdyliard.



> z czego ponad 450 juz zglosilo sie po update (czyli zostalo podlaczonych) w jakis domach a nie minął jeszcze tydzien od premiery!


To akurat nic nie znaczy, bo ci co je kupili w większości chcieli zobaczyć co to jest.

----------


## homelogic

Ach, szanowny M vel Fidelio, kopę lat  :wink: 

Sorry że długo nie odpisywałem, ale musiałem dopiąć nasze stoisko na budmę i securex. Przy okazji, wiem że jako centrala latacie po całym świecie ale nie widziałem waszych salonów na liście wystawców na naszych targach. Nie widziałem też nikogo na ostatnich targach domów inteligentnych w Warszawie. Co jest grane, nie spina im się? 

Widzę że nadal, od ponad 3 lat odtwarzasz tę samą zdartą płytę, czyli jakie to jesteście biedne misie pokrzywdzone przez te rzesze głupich, niekompetentnych czy wręcz upośledzonych instalatorów. Czas zapłacić agencji żeby wymyśliła nową bajkę, bo stara się pruje i robi się niewygodna. Dużo instalatorów czyta to forum i mimo upośledzenia o jakie ich obwiniasz mogą wyciągnąć wnioski. Przydałoby się też zorganizować cykliczne szkolenia z nieobcinania antenek jeżeli jest to problem. Osobiście dorobiłbym też naklejkę "Nie ucinać!".

Jeśli cię interesuje nasza oferta to jesteśmy typowym multibrandem. Mamy wiele różnych systemów, od magistralnych wypasów, poprzez gwiazdy lub hybrydy dla domów do 250-300 m2 oraz kilka bezprzewodówek pod mieszkania i małe domki do 150 m2. Dodatkowo mamy pełną ofertę akcesoriów i dodatków. Z salonu powoli ewoluujemy w hurtownię - instalatorzy i architekci cenią sobie pełne wsparcie projektowe, kosztorysy z rozpiską na konkretne KNRy czy wybór optymalnego systemu do budżetu i potrzeb inwestora. Organizujemy porządne szkolenia o stałym grafiku (szkolimy ok 30-40 instalatorów miesięcznie). Zamiast cisnąć na siłę jeden-dwa systemy możemy być uczciwi i doradzić rozwiązania z szerokiego spektrum. Parcie na jakość usług oraz szczerość wobec klienta zaczynają procentować - mniej więcej od roku większość instalacji indywidualnych oraz kontaktów b2b pochodzi z polecenia. Za chwile usłyszysz o kilku sporych inwestycjach deweloperskich, info rusza w kwietniu. Wraz z HomiQ stworzyliśmy system inteligentnej stajni, może też słyszałeś - właśnie zaczynamy spory obiekt. Od ponad pół roku nie robiliśmy update strony o nowe produkty czy newsy bo zwyczajnie nie mamy na to czasu, mimo zatrudnienia dodatkowych ludzi. Cały czas wiszą rozgrzebane poradniki oraz inne projekty marketingowe, wiszą też kontakty z mediami. Fajnie byłoby móc sobie pokręcić filmiki czy pobawić się nowymi zabawkami ale niestety, doba ma tylko 24h. 

Żeby spuentować - zasadniczo trochę popłynąłem, przede wszystkim przepraszam Sztywniaka za formę i bezpośredniość. Nie zasłużyłeś sobie na to, sorry brachu. Działałem pod wpływem emocji i powiedzmy że stresu z powodu wydarzeń na Ukrainie. Rozumiem twoje położenie w tym trójkącie, mam nadzieję że ty rozumiesz powód mojej frustracji.

Fidelio - jak tylko dopracujesz swój system to uwierz mi, odszczekam spod stołu wszystko co kiedykolwiek napisałem i wypastuję ci buty. Jeśli życzysz sobie abym nie trollował więcej Sztywniaka i nie puszczał bąków w  kierunku twojego systemu to jest na to bardzo prosty sposób - pozbaw mnie powodów. Jest jeden stary klient, ostatni który został z twoim systemem i którego bardzo lubię. Został on pokrzywdzony przez wasze ostatnie działania co wywołało u mnie niepotrzebne emocje. Zapytaj Sztywniaka o szczegóły. Odezwij się na priv. Pokaż jaja i udowodnij, że twój dział techniczny potrafi stanąć na wysokości zadania.

----------


## Sebastian Gwóźdź

:spam: 

*ZAKAZ REKLAMOWANIA SIEBIE I PRODUKTÓW NA FORUM MURATORA - REGULAMIN 2.4*

----------

